# 2 lovely 7 month old rabbits free to good home



## ninook

Hi
I am very sadly having to re home my 2 bunnies due to personal circumstances.
I have a boy Harliquin and a girl lionhead/lop. They are brother and sister so cannot be rehomed to breed together.
The girl has a wonderful nature, but to be honest they both need lots and lots of cuddles and affection and i simply have not got the time as i work f/t now.
I feel its unfair on them, and this is why i would like to offer them to a good loving home.
They are around 6-7 months old and we are in the Cambridge area.
If anyone is interested please let me know as they are ready to go.


----------



## Katie&Cody

If i was in the area i would have loved them, sadly i am in Devon :-(


----------



## Sassypiggle

Aww I hope you find them a lovely new home soon xxx

It must be so hard having to part with them


----------



## loppkim

there very cute, i hope they find a home soon


----------



## crofty

Hiya

Are they neutered/vacc'd? If you are finding it hard lots of people look here Rabbit Rehome - Adopt an unwanted bunny from a rescue centre its free to advertise them and where bunny rescues advertise their buns too


----------



## xpannax

aww id love to take them will u be able to deliver or i might be able to pick up email me back please id love to have them do they have a hutch inside or out?


----------



## holliehammylover

aww i would happily take the girl but im in swansea :sad:


----------



## happybunny22000

can they get to southport.............................


----------



## Rosey

Hi,

I am in Norfolk and looking for a female rabbit for our male rabbit who is a year old (castrated), but again a bit far away


----------



## jessicawilliam22

hi i would really love to rehome your rabbits im in derbyshire could you get them to me? x


----------



## kellyrich

jessicawilliam22 said:


> hi i would really love to rehome your rabbits im in derbyshire could you get them to me? x


Hi Jessica

I think this was posted in December last year so they may now have a home. Have you tried any of these?

Rabbit Rehome - Adopt a unwanted bunny from a rescue centre

Rescue a Rabbit - Golden Bunnies Rabbit Forum

They also do bunny runs to help get the rabbit to your house if you dont have transport! x Good luck x


----------

